# Levercraft Ultra



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

Eric has just sent me pictures of the new custom burrs. They'll be magnetically mounted, no screw holes 😍

Unfortunately, due to Covid delays to parts orders, shipping has been put back to December 😢


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Are there SSP burrs


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Are there SSP burrs


 They are indeed. Custom made for levercraft.


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

Looks like back to February now


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Very niiiiiiiice indeed.....but.......

$1200 *nonrefundable* down payment

mmmmmmm


----------



## Marocchino (May 1, 2019)

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> Very niiiiiiiice indeed.....but.......
> 
> $1200 *nonrefundable* down payment
> 
> mmmmmmm


 Notice it mentions that it's "assembled" in USA. Anyone know where it's made?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Marocchino said:


> Notice it mentions that it's "assembled" in USA. Anyone know where it's made?


 It's an interesting thing these days... Where do the parts come from? Most of us here have "Italian made" coffee machines... But are they really? Are the pump, solenoids, hoses, pipes, case, LCD displays, LED lights, made in Italy?

Part of me thinks the concept of "made in <insert country here>" is somewhat lost in this globalised world.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> It's an interesting thing these days... Where do the parts come from? Most of us here have "Italian made" coffee machines... But are they really? Are the pump, solenoids, hoses, pipes, case, LCD displays, LED lights, made in Italy?
> 
> Part of me thinks the concept of "made in <insert country here>" is somewhat lost in this globalised world.


 Actually, and I kid you not, pretty much all the parts are made in Italy, the Italian factories are quite loyal consumers and use their own in country manufacturers. They actually have more manufacturers than we do. valves, boilers, controllers, displays, gauges, cases, portafilters etc.. are all made in Italy

Orman is the largest manufacturer of Gauges and there is a 90% or greater chance the gauge in your machine was made by Orman


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Now back on topic, I think the Levercraft Ultra looks to be a great grinder, wish I had the money to buy one.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Part of me thinks the concept of "made in <insert country here>" is somewhat lost in this globalised world.


 Eeeeee i remember the good ole' days when "Made in Great Britain" used to actually mean something.....ah well.

Made in Taiwan

click underlined word as it's sums up IMO


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> Eeeeee i remember the good ole' days when "Made in Great Britain" used to actually mean something.....ah well.
> 
> Made in Taiwan


 Well they make Iphones and although I'm not a fan for various reasons....everyone seems to fall over themselves to get the latest Iphone. So they must be doing a lot right.


----------



## Marocchino (May 1, 2019)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Part of me thinks the concept of "made in <insert country here>" is somewhat lost in this globalised world.


 Definitely agree with that contention, however there are still probably some companies who like to keep as much in house as possible.

Purely by way of an observation, I'm not sure what marketing cache is implied by the term assembled in, perhaps It's just me being cynical and it's just a statement of fact.

Looks like an interesting grinder.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Marocchino said:


> Definitely agree with that contention, however there are still probably some companies who like to keep as much in house as possible.
> 
> Purely by way of an observation, I'm not sure what marketing cache is implied by the term assembled in, perhaps It's just me being cynical and it's just a statement of fact.
> 
> Looks like an interesting grinder.


 I honestly think it's an "alternative" to the "made in" label, potentially due to what I mentioned above, i.e.: Some components might not be made in the USA - say, the burrs.

For instance, as an example, my iPad says "Designed by Apple in California. Assembled in China". (it might be that not all parts are Chinese made).


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> For instance, as an example, my iPad says "Designed by Apple in California. Assembled in China". (it might be that not all parts are Chinese made).


 Exactly, Niche grinders made in China, using burrs made by Mazzer and bearings from Germany...of course some parts come from China. Chinese manufacture can be great quality, just depends how the company having their product made there operates and controls the process.


----------



## Marocchino (May 1, 2019)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> I honestly think it's an "alternative" to the "made in" label, potentially due to what I mentioned above, i.e.: Some components might not be made in the USA - say, the burrs.
> 
> For instance, as an example, my iPad says "Designed by Apple in California. Assembled in China". (it might be that not all parts are Chinese made).


 Totally understand your point, the Ultra makes no claims to being designed in the USA, nor does it say that it's made in China.
I have no problem buying items made in China, I have an iPad too and a Niche. I guess my contention is that when potentially parting with a big wedge of cash, it's probably a pretty good idea when trying to make an informed decision to have as much information to hand as possible so that if possible, you know what you're buying into.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Marocchino said:


> Totally understand your point, the Ultra makes no claims to being designed in the USA, nor does it say that it's made in China.
> I have no problem buying items made in China, I have an iPad too and a Niche. I guess my contention is that when potentially parting with a big wedge of cash, it's probably a pretty good idea when trying to make an informed decision to have as much information to hand as possible so that if possible, you know what you're buying into.


 if I were to read into it, I'd say that the grinder's components and parts are *mainly* made in the USA, but some components are from other parts of the world. And obviously, as stated, the assembling of those components and shaping into a grinder itself is in the USA.

Question: If you are considering, why not email them with the question?


----------



## Marocchino (May 1, 2019)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> if I were to read into it, I'd say that the grinder's components and parts are *mainly* made in the USA, but some components are from other parts of the world. And obviously, as stated, the assembling of those components and shaping into a grinder itself is in the USA.


 Let's just agree - it's a point that's open to interpretation.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Marocchino said:


> Let's just agree - it's a point that's open to interpretation.


 Strongly agreed. 👍


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

By all accounts this is a fantastic grinder but I just can't get around the fact that its really really ugly. If I was dropping that sort of money on a grinder I want it to look premium and beautiful. The Ozik grinders look stunning and the Monolith have a charm and undeniable quality to them. The levercraft all looks a little "homemade"


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

mctrials23 said:


> By all accounts this is a fantastic grinder but I just can't get around the fact that its really really ugly. If I was dropping that sort of money on a grinder I want it to look premium and beautiful. The Ozik grinders look stunning and the Monolith have a charm and undeniable quality to them. The levercraft all looks a little "homemade"


 The monolith flat costs you double the price of a lever craft , I suspect the Ozick won't be far behind , you want it to look premium , you gotta pay the price


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> The monolith flat costs you double the price of a lever craft , I suspect the Ozick won't be far behind , you want it to look premium , you gotta pay the price


 I'm not sure I agree. There are plenty of things on the levercraft that could be made much nicer for minimal increase to the cost. The finned part of the main grinder is the bit I have a big issue with and then the portafilter holder and grinds chute look bad. The brushed finish on the power supply is also tacky looking.

The levercraft is $2400 vs $3250 for the flat max as well so its not quite so big a difference unless I am missing something.


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

The Flat Max is made of Unobtainium though


----------



## Marocchino (May 1, 2019)

Interesting to see this grinder on James Hoffman's You Tube channel. A couple of superficial points that stood out for me after this initial outing, was how quiet the grinder was and the amount of additional counter space needed for the boxes that support the grinder operation.

Looking forward to seeing a more in depth view of its operation at the end of the week, particularly in comparison to the others he has lined up on the bench


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Yeah i got to admit i'm a little giddy in anticipation ⏳


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

mctrials23 said:


> I'm not sure I agree. There are plenty of things on the levercraft that could be made much nicer for minimal increase to the cost. The finned part of the main grinder is the bit I have a big issue with and then the portafilter holder and grinds chute look bad. The brushed finish on the power supply is also tacky looking.
> 
> The levercraft is $2400 vs $3250 for the flat max as well so its not quite so big a difference unless I am missing something.


 Personally I think Monoliths are ugly. Well maybe not ugly ugly but I don't think they look good at all. The Ozik is better, but not a thing of beauty. Levercraft probably the ugliest of the three but it's not something that would bother me. Lagom looks best I think of these grinders. The Nautilus smashes everything out of the park with regards to looks imo.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

The price on this has gone up since I last checked


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

its not a looker and to have all the gubbins out on the top too.

props for being so quiet though, thats really good.


----------

